# SEBASTOPOL-CITY | KOMNER-PLAZA | 63 m | 17 fl | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

KOMNER Plaza - a new office and residential building in the Reed Quay - business district of Sebastopol-City. The project belongs to the most famous construction company of the Crimea - "Console". The company in 2007 began the construction of residential buildings in the Reed Quay, an exact copy of which is KOMNER Plaza. The project was purchased by a group of construction companies "Komner". In 2008 began its implementation. The height of the building is 63 meters, number of storeys - 17 (+1 technical)










In contrast to the fully residential Omega bay Condo C, the KOMNER-Plaza bottom 5 floors will hold offices, next 9 floors - apartments, and top 3 - hotel.

By early 2009 the building was completed before the 11 th floor



















Presumably by the middle of 2009, the building must be completed

Omega Bay Condo C, the" elder brother" of KOMNER-Plaza, will be completed in May 2009
In this photo: KOMNER-Plaza built nearby, a little further - Omega Bay Condo C:









:cheers:


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Interesting tower,but design is very simple. Sebastopol needs more modern buildings


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree, it is difficult to recognize a non-standard design of this project. However, it is not the worst option in recent years. There is planned to build a spooky house still on the Soviet draft:crazy::lol:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

13th floor is constructed.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

08.03.2009 construction update


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

13.03.2009 constrcution update


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

14th floor is U/C


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

15th floor just completed...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

new render:









5/07/09 construction update from WebCam
16th floor is U/C


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

7/07/2009:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Construction Update 20/07/2009


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Construction update 05/08/2009
17th floor is U/C


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Construction update 08/08/2009*
T/O coming soon...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*23/08/2009*
TOPPED OUT!!!:banana:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Webcam:
*12/09/2009*
Cladding of the walls with the foam-blocks continues


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Webcam:
*02/11/2009*
Cladding of the walls with the foam-blocks completed


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*10/11/2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*01/01/2010*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Webcam
*14/02/2010*


----------



## Dr Vadson (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got two questions to **RS**.

1. Since when this "Reed Quay" (I would say Reed Bay) has become a business district of Sevastopol? It was always considered to be a "sleep district", because it contains a lot of houses.

2. Has this building any protection against earthquakes? Because the Sevastopol has a possibility of earthquake up to 8 points magnitude. This building will collapse just like a card house in this case.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr Vadson said:


> I've got two questions to **RS**.
> 
> 1. Since when this "Reed Quay" (I would say Reed Bay) has become a business district of Sevastopol? It was always considered to be a "sleep district", because it contains a lot of houses.
> 
> 2. Has this building any protection against earthquakes? Because the Sevastopol has a possibility of earthquake up to 8 points magnitude. This building will collapse just like a card house in this case.


1. Since 2000-s this district is planned to develop as a business district. There are a lot of office buildings and malls proposed to build in Reed Quay.
2. As for protection from earthquakes, I do not know. But this building has a reinforced concrete frame, and is unlikely to collapse as a card house


----------



## Dr Vadson (Feb 21, 2010)

**RS** said:


> 1. Since 2000-s this district is planned to develop as a business district. There are a lot of office buildings and malls proposed to build in Reed Quay.


1. Reed Bay.
2. It is maybe planned, but it is not a business district now (it is more like a sleeping district).



**RS** said:


> 2. As for protection from earthquakes, I do not know. But this building has a reinforced concrete frame, and is unlikely to collapse as a card house


If you mean that it is reinforsed by metal rods, it is a typical practice to reinforce concrete by metal rods (nobody builds without the rods). But it does not prevent house from falling in case of earthquake due to the collapse of the basement (or collapse of the whole building).

Our brave consructors usually save as much money as possible, they usually do not use any earthquake protection. I only know that there is some house at the Dmitriy Ulyanova street that has the protection, others are built without it.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*03/04/2010*
Tower crane was dismantled. Cladding in progress.


----------



## Dimms (May 1, 2009)

Dr Vadson said:


> 2. Has this building any protection against earthquakes? Because the Sevastopol has a possibility of earthquake up to 8 points magnitude. This building will collapse just like a card house in this case.


_Regional seismicity around the Aegean and Black Sea. Earthquakes from 1964-2010. Only the epicenter is shown. Color represents the depth, size of circle - magnitude.







_

So ackshully.. yep its quite possible, once per eternity


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*22/05/2010*
Cladding on west side


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*30/07/2010*
Cladding all over the tower


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*21/08/2010*
Cladding continues


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*24/10/2010*
Almost completed


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*17/01/2011*

**COMPLETED**:cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*10/04/2011*


----------

